# Injecting a pork loin with a vinegar mustard base Bbq sauce



## kermolaca006 (Dec 23, 2015)

So I'm smoking a 7lb pork loin, is it ok to inject this loin 2 days before I smoke? I'm using a really thinned out vinegar mustard based sauce?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 24, 2015)

It may cause some mushy texture at the injection sites due to the acidity of the mustard/vinegar (same principle as a marinade) with a long wait in the fridge before the smoke, but won't cause food safety issues, as long as you adhere to the 40-140*/4hr guideline when handling/cooking. Once injected, it is no longer an intact whole muscle meat. If you have questions about this, please refer to the heading in the Food Safety Forum (clicky).

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2015)

Welcome...I don't see a huge issue doing this. What did you thin with? More vinegar, not a good idea. Some water or apple juice is no issue. Eric briefly covered the safety issue. Injecting can introduce bacteria deep into the meat, so maintaining a constant cook temp of 225°F or higher is important. For a juicy result cook until the Internal Temp (IT) reaches a min of 145°F if you don't mind a slight blush but no higher than 155°F, no pink but still juicy. Any higher IT and a Loin gets dry...Your Thermometer is you best friend...JJ

Please stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself. Some info on smoker, experience and location, helps us help you...


----------

